
Canonical and Red Hat, collaborating on Gnome 4K, multimonitor support - dustinkirkland
http://blog.3v1n0.net/informatica/linux/gnome-fractional-and-multi-monitor-scaling-hackfest-the-report/
======
dustinkirkland
This collaboration was one of the key results of the AskH thread back in
March!

\- [https://ubu.one/AskHN](https://ubu.one/AskHN)

\- [http://bit.ly/thankHN](http://bit.ly/thankHN)

